# Nissan X Trail noisy drive train



## GlennMiller (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a 2005 X Trail 2,5l with 210000 k's on the clock. The drive train is starting to make more noise than usual. Should I add anything to the oil or just try and ignore the noise? Anyone have any wonder additives that could quieten it down? Otherwise it is performing brilliantly with zero major mechanical hassles. Also, any suggestions where I can find YouTube service guides, or a service manual that I could download?


----------



## Josef Suk (Mar 10, 2014)

I am entirely satified with the X-trail. It has 4x4 capability matched with car-like driving and greatcomfort and economy for such a large car. Itis such a vast improvemtn on the previous model. It would be top of my list next time round.


----------

